# What do you like/dislike about Irish sport horses!!!



## Starbucks (2 November 2010)

Sorry to be so boring!!!

Don't really see what's not to like though... but could be biased!!

I'll start... 

LIKE
They seem to be really honest and willing to please along with bags of power/ability, making them an excellent alround competition horse/hack/hunter - what ever you want really!!  Also appreciate hardiness and strong limbs!!   Also like their handsome horsey looks. 

DISLIKE
Nothing really, only think I can think is they don't much in terms of flashy movement..

What do you think?


----------



## Dolcé (2 November 2010)

hmph, what do I like about ours...........I don't know about willing to please but spends most of her time on her back legs and makes for an exciting ride

dislike.....when she bites your bum, mistaking it for another horse, it really really hurts!!

But she is very beautiful....................


----------



## DanaHart (2 November 2010)

My mare is 1/2 ISH..... but you would think she is a WB (the other 1/2 is HOL)

Livery next to me has an ISH......

PROS...... they do what is says on the tin, honest, genuine and generally good all-rounders.... you can do almost anything with them.

CONS..... maybe a little bit boring/predictable, not much to look at (handsome is as handsome does tho....) and not very extravagant movement (very workmanlike)....

Please note that this is going on the ISH's I know, I'm not tarring everything with the same brush as I know they are all individuals, but the majority I have met have been the above........


----------



## horseandshoes77 (2 November 2010)

well i have ish as says on passport  full tb sire tho.

pros  honest genuine will go an extra mile and more for you, lots of stamina and ability.

cons (prob just  mine lol) very highly strung !!


----------



## silverstar (2 November 2010)

Ive had 2 ISH's and like their laid back temperament, their good jump (well most of them anyway) and really friendly wanting to please nature. Im after another one I like them so much.


----------



## BSJAlove (2 November 2010)

Missy was a fantastic allrounder. amazing scope to affiliate, good enough for dressage and bold enough for hunting/eventing. she could be spooky and she threw a bronk every now and again but she was only a baby. i personally love the breed.


----------



## Cedars (2 November 2010)

Love them when they're genuine ISH!

Hate them when they're fat irish cobs that their stuck up owners are saying are ISH!


----------



## Starbucks (2 November 2010)

DanaHart said:



			CONS..... maybe a little bit boring/predictable, not much to look at (handsome is as handsome does tho....) and not very extravagant movement (very workmanlike)....

Please note that this is going on the ISH's I know, I'm not tarring everything with the same brush as I know they are all individuals, but the majority I have met have been the above........
		
Click to expand...

Aww, felt a bit sad reading these comments but suppose they are fairly true, but they are boring/predictable in such a good way!!  My dad used to own runtoearths old mare Bertha, he sold her because he said she was boring - because she just jumped everything!!!  He couldn't find anything she wouldn't jump!  Quite a cool way to be boring I think!!


----------



## KatB (2 November 2010)

Mine certainly isn't boring! 

I love them because a true irish horse has a bit of ponyish cleverness about them, which gives them that 5th leg and cheekiness. They have a good work ethic (most of the time!) and learn quickly  They are also tougher than a lot of others breeds in my experience!

Nothing to dislike, except as you say, you get some of the irish "un"sporthorses which give the proper sport horses a bad name!


----------



## lhotse (2 November 2010)

flamehead said:



			Love them when they're genuine ISH!

Hate them when they're fat irish cobs that their stuck up owners are saying are ISH!
		
Click to expand...

Hear Hear!!


----------



## Starbucks (2 November 2010)

Is Lucky Irish Kat?

I'm not sure Badger is quick to learn or ponyish... but he is a biggun so think we can let him off on those points.   Saying that he's probably quicker and more ponyish than a WB of similar size!


----------



## KatB (2 November 2010)

Yep, Lucky is 100% irish! She is Clover Hillx Irish TBx something else, and was born in Co. Clare!  

They just have a slightly sharp characteristic in them which gives them a bit more self preservation...


----------



## Starbucks (2 November 2010)

KatB said:



			Yep, Lucky is 100% irish! She is Clover Hillx Irish TBx something else, and was born in Co. Clare!  

They just have a slightly sharp characteristic in them which gives them a bit more self preservation... 

Click to expand...

Aww yay - she's one of Badgers 1000's of cousins then!  Got to say Badger is good at looking after himself (touch wood!!!)


----------



## KatB (2 November 2010)

Starbucks said:



			Aww yay - she's one of Badgers 1000's of cousins then!  Got to say Badger is good at looking after himself (touch wood!!!)
		
Click to expand...

LoL! I know, Cloverhill was quite "Popular" lol! Apparently she is a classic one, sharp, bright bay, with a huge jumpers bump, big ears and a slightly long back. Sounds delightful


----------



## Mike007 (2 November 2010)

My new ISH of non descript pedigree(No king of diamonds or cavalier royal)is practicly a saint. He is just a young bog irishman come to the big city(Epsom) He is no fool but has not yet come to terms with city life.There is not an ounce of malice in his body and I shall treat him with the same courtesy he treats me.


----------



## Dowjones (2 November 2010)

See, Flamehead, thing is, those fat irish cobs are recorded as ISH. If you have a horse with unknown breeding here, if you apply for a passport, it will say ISH under breed. So basically any horse bred here, with irish lines or unknown, will be an ISH


----------



## Starbucks (2 November 2010)

KatB said:



			LoL! I know, Cloverhill was quite "Popular" lol! Apparently she is a classic one, sharp, bright bay, with a huge jumpers bump, big ears and a slightly long back. Sounds delightful  

Click to expand...

Is she sharp all the time or just to ride?  Badger is quite sharp to ride but a complete dobin otherwise!


----------



## only_me (3 November 2010)

See, ISH can be completely different!

My last horse, Merlin, was ISH, was 3/4 tb (by a tb stallion out of a 1/2 tb mare). He was light and flashy; was very very careful and clever.

My new horse, Billy, is ISH, 3/4tb (out of a full tb mare by an ISH (half tb) stallion). He is sweet, big and genuine.

I love ISH, but they can vary so much - basically anthing born in Ireland can be a ISH!


----------



## Enfys (3 November 2010)

My feelings: 

Based on just one, intense dislike, which, I freely admit, is unfair and irrational, the over-sexed git shouldn't have chased my mare to exhaustion and total breakdown through a bog causing injuries that ultimately killed her.

He was just a randy sod of a horse being a horse in a field, infact if he is an example of the type (hardly a breed as they are a heinz mix) then they appear to be pretty versatile, good jumpers, do a decent dressage test, and are pretty likable animals, unless you are me when the mere mention of ISH puts my hackles up.  I wouldn't have one on the place if I was paid to, well, yes, I would, but I'd charge more.

So, in answer to the question, nothing/everything. Sorry.


----------



## dibbin (3 November 2010)

Good looking allrounders with a nice attitude, fairly intelligent and usually quite robust


----------



## natalia (3 November 2010)

I love mine. Laid back to the point of being horizontal (until you put the clippers on though!), very bold big jump but most importantly very reliable and very safe. He has an inbuilt 5th leg and I can put nearly anyone on him and know he'll do his best to look after them, even though he's only a 4yr old. PS mine has very flashy movement partly owning to the fact that he's got a splash of KWPN in his breeding, he is in fact 1/4 KWPN, 1/4 ID (by Ginger Dick) 1/4 old fashioned irish blood and a 1/4 connemara. Going to event him next season and can't wait!


----------



## peanut (3 November 2010)

flamehead said:



			Love them when they're genuine ISH!

Hate them when they're fat irish cobs that their stuck up owners are saying are ISH!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.  I have a proper one and she can turn her hoof to absolutely anything.  A gem of a horse


----------



## Ted's mum (3 November 2010)

flamehead said:



			Love them when they're genuine ISH!

Hate them when they're fat irish cobs that their stuck up owners are saying are ISH!
		
Click to expand...

what is wrong with fat irish cobs??


----------



## only_me (3 November 2010)

There is a lot of loose ground when it comes to describing ISH 

for example, these horses below are ISH
 Fernhill Highlight 
Ben along time
Billy Shannon
Headly Brittannia etc.

as well as fat irish cobs!!


----------



## ThePony (3 November 2010)

My girl has an ISH passport, but is more irish heinz. (she is tbxid (the ubiquitous Clover hill!) to a connie mare)
Likes - Everything! My girl is a fun ride, but will always look after her rider, is super smart, pony 5th leg and total pony character. Fab jump, will turn her hoof to a bit of stressage too and really trys her heart out.  Such a level headed soul and a total one in a million horse!  Goes without saying that she is a stunner too!
Dislikes - Nothing bad about an ISH at all. 
If my girl is typical of the ISH, then I would fill a yard with them in a heart beat!


----------



## KatB (3 November 2010)

Starbucks said:



			Is she sharp all the time or just to ride?  Badger is quite sharp to ride but a complete dobin otherwise!
		
Click to expand...

Mainly just to ride. She is lovely to do generally, but wouldn't be suitable for a muppet.. if something upsets her you know about it, and she is quite opinionated... that may just be being a mare though


----------



## Ranyhyn (3 November 2010)

It's a bit of a wide question because it ultimately depends on the cross, but my ISH is amazing, I think they are a jack-of-all-trades and able to do it all.


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (3 November 2010)

natalia said:



			I love mine. Laid back to the point of being horizontal (until you put the clippers on though!), very bold big jump but most importantly very reliable and very safe. He has an inbuilt 5th leg and I can put nearly anyone on him and know he'll do his best to look after them, even though he's only a 4yr old. PS mine has very flashy movement partly owning to the fact that he's got a splash of KWPN in his breeding, he is in fact 1/4 KWPN, 1/4 ID (by Ginger Dick) 1/4 old fashioned irish blood and a 1/4 connemara. Going to event him next season and can't wait!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like an amazing mix! Got any photos?


----------



## JLD (3 November 2010)

flamehead said:



			Love them when they're genuine ISH!

Hate them when they're fat irish cobs that their stuck up owners are saying are ISH!
		
Click to expand...

I have a fat irish cob that everyone else insists is an irish sports horse !!!. only if the sport is mud wrestling or darts. Is actually 1/2 TB, 1/4 ID 1/4 Cob - what does that make him ? a fat irish sports cob ?!

In his favour he is quite handsome in a big pony sort of way, has bags of character, goes like a defender and will go all day at his pace. there is alot of horse to hold onto when he leaps about

against - his pace is not always mine, he is very lazy and yet very spooky, there is alot of horse to hold onto when he tanks off, He is very rude unless the boundaries are firmly and repeatedly set out.

He is everything I set out not to buy and I love him to bits.


----------



## Honey08 (3 November 2010)

natalia said:



			I love mine. Laid back to the point of being horizontal (until you put the clippers on though!), very bold big jump but most importantly very reliable and very safe. He has an inbuilt 5th leg and I can put nearly anyone on him and know he'll do his best to look after them, even though he's only a 4yr old. PS mine has very flashy movement partly owning to the fact that he's got a splash of KWPN in his breeding, he is in fact 1/4 KWPN, 1/4 ID (by Ginger Dick) 1/4 old fashioned irish blood and a 1/4 connemara. Going to event him next season and can't wait!
		
Click to expand...

Lol!  We had a lovely bombproof 4yr old that you could put anyone on - similar type to yours, with a 1/4 holsteiner in it. It hit 6 and turned into a monster that not many could get on - sometimes they're just a bit retarded at this height, and you get the 4/5yr old behaviour later!!

Generally speaking, they are my total faves!  They may not have quite as much talent/movement as some of the warmbloods, but they are usually more honest, and if you present them wrong at a big XC fence they would sort it out for you, where a warmblood would stop quite often.  They are usually strong in limb, and not lame that often.  They are quite hardy too.

What I don't like about them is that the term "ISH" means nothing really - I prefered it when they were IDxTB - then you knew what you were getting!  Ours also seem prone to mudrash, which astounds me considering that they came over from Ireland - you'd think they'd have got used to mud there!  They also often have pink patches on their noses that get sunburn!

PS.  I don't know who said they were plain, but most that I've seen are gorgeous!  Mine wins at showing as well as eventing.


----------



## Starbucks (3 November 2010)

Why don't you post some piccies!!!


----------



## Kat (3 November 2010)

Trouble is ISH covers a lot! 

Some are virtually full ID but with parentage that makes them ineligable for registration as such, what most people think of when you say ISH is and IDxTB, but it doens't have to be a straight cross it can be in any proportions, or it could include connie or irish cob and still be an ISH. 

More and more other breeds are being registered as ISH too, including continental warmbloods. I recently went to look at a Holsteiner x Polish WB that was a ISH!!


----------



## KautoStar1 (3 November 2010)

Likes - The TB x ID.  Or even better, a pure bred draught (but thats not a sport horse)   

Dislikes - foreign horses masquerading as Irish horses


----------



## Flash_28 (3 November 2010)

I have a little ISH. Hes a 19month old colt currently. Dad is an ISH (out of ISH by ISH), Granddaddy is Cruising and mum is a full Irish TB bred to race so guessing it makes him a proper ISH. All of this thread so far is making me very excited about his future. I must admit when he pranced round the field for the 1st time he did look gorgeous floating around  But Im bias!


----------



## ChellFish (3 November 2010)

My sisters has an Irsish Sports Horse, these are my pros/cons to him from me.

Pros: A great eventer. Loves XC. Careful jumper and knows all the lateral moves. Loves to work and is very easy to do always. Total gentleman.

Cons: Can be a little skitty if not worked enough - gets angry if off work for long also. Can be spooky -  rearing/jumping and spinning. Can be a little choppy in his strides, cannot flick his toes enough.

I really love him but would never want him for myself. I'm more of a SJ Warmblood person deep down.


----------



## posie_honey (3 November 2010)

i love my irish bog pony  she's unknown breeding but passported ISH (see anything nowdays can be  ) 

she's in my siggy

she's opinionated - has a good dose of self preservation but bold if needed - def has ponyish ways (although nothing else about her is pony scale!) and def has the 5th leg 

she rocks  

she also has 16 staples in her head at the mo so needs some H&H vibes pls


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (3 November 2010)

posie_honey said:



			she also has 16 staples in her head at the mo so needs some H&H vibes pls 

Click to expand...

~~vibes~~


My bhoy is ½ ¼ ID ¼ TB and ½ SF (technically speaking he's ¾ TB ¼ ID as all his great grandparents on the SF side are TBs), he's handsome, cute, cheeky, and clever!

If I ask him to do something he's never done before, he listens to what I'm asking and tries to do what I want, and he remembers things weeks after he last did it.

He was jumping clears at 1.00m and 1.10m as a 5 and 6 year old before I bought him. 

He has a very expressive trot and a lovely comfy canter.  When I was riding him in a badly fitting saddle he never got nasty about it - which is why it took me six months to realise something was wrong! He used to trip a lot, and one trip his head and neck disappeared between his knees and my life flashed before my eyes, all I could do was lean back and drop the reins - he found a fifth leg and got himself upright again, and for a split second I felt him coil himself to throw a wobbler, I said _whoooooooaaaaaaaa_ as slowly and calmly as I could and he stood completely still while I picked up the knitting and righted myself in the saddle.

He's easy to handle in the stable, aside from the odd cheeky nip at my bum! Easy to tack up, leads happily, no pulling or barging.  AFAIK he's good to clip and shoe (he's on full livery so I never see these things being done!) 

He's a very lovable horse, likes being kissed and cuddled ...

gnawing my hand






kisses!!






poser


----------



## natalia (3 November 2010)

Couple of pics of my pet! He's only 4 and to be honest I hope he wakes up a bit otherwise he prob won't go as far as he could.


----------



## XxhorzezxX (3 November 2010)

there is nothing to dislike about irish sport horses i think!!!i luv them OK well maybe theres a few little things but they are the most honest,goodwilled,genuine,scoopy horses with great temperments!!!


----------



## LadyRascasse (3 November 2010)

hum what i like about gingerface.....well......

he has good scope,
and is a very careful jumper,
lovely paces, 
intelligent
and ginger of course

now what is dislike,

he can mistake cockyness for being clever (ie trying to adjust his stride into a jump which would have been perfect if he wasn't being cocky)
a bit spook, 
and moody.


----------



## marmalade76 (4 November 2010)

I dislike the fact that most of them arn't actually Irish!


----------



## kezimac (4 November 2010)

mine is ISH - she is 7/8th TB and acts just like it - she is sharp and spooky. She moves nicely and when concentrating on me can do a nice test depending which way wind blows!!!!


----------

